# Creator And Creation



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.bsingh.dsl.pipex.com/khalsa/news60.htm


----------



## simpy (Jan 4, 2008)

*there is a new movie- DUS KAHAANYAA, everyone should watch the "RICE PLATE" story in it.....................*


*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 11, 2008)

Surinder Kaur Cheema said:


> *there is a new movie- DUS KAHAANYAA, everyone should watch the "RICE PLATE" story in it.....................*
> 
> 
> *humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


 
Surinder,
Thanks for your valuable advice to all. But the thread was to discuss creator and creation. I hope there would be something in the Movie that discusses  "Creator and the Creation.


----------



## kaur-1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Surinder Kaur Cheema said:


> *there is a new movie- DUS KAHAANYAA, everyone should watch the "RICE PLATE" story in it.....................*
> 
> 
> *humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*



I just did a search on net and found it on youtube. 

Thnaks. Will watch it to see the relevancy to the thread even though i do not watch bollywood films.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 11, 2008)

Amarpal 
SPN Sewadaar



 

Enrolled: Jun 2004
Location: India
Age: 62
Posts: 415 


*Re: Guru And God No Difference* 
Dear Khalsa Ji,

'The Sat' is Nirakaar, Guru is Akaar. It is very clear from this that Guru cannot be 'The Sat' (God).

Assuming Guru to be God is not the way of Sikhs; Sikhi does not preaches it. It is the accepted way of ancient religions, our Guru Sahibs have never considered any Akaar (form or bodied entity) to be The Sat'.

This truth is self evident, no Akaar can be omnipresent which 'The Sat' is.

If Guru is equated with 'The Sat' them worship of beings and dieties will be justified. This is the cultural attributes of followers of ancient religions. If the followers of Sikh religion start accepting this thier ways will become similar to those of the followers of ancient religion and finally they will get dissolve in thier mass.

Let us not drift away from Sikhi. Guru is not 'The Sat' (God).

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh

************************************************

I am highly impressed by the sharp and quick answer by S Amarpal ji. It is a beautiful post. I am keeping it in my thread as well.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 11, 2008)

Sikh80 Ji,

Are you up for a challenge ? 

Not about debating or winning or loosing - no such worries.

Challenge is - we both have something in common. Copy and Paste habit. 

If you accept the challenge,  that's for one month.

Part I = no copy and pasting entire scripts, instead just give the links. 
Part 2 = All conversation must be original and from your own thoughts.

I'm in, how about you ? 
This is one way we can improve the quality of presentation of posts in SPN.

Santokh


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 11, 2008)

There are so many threads going around that it is difficult to make out as to who exactly is creator as per sikhi. One Of the thread stated that nanak dev ji was the primal lord. Some other thread dealing with gur and god states that both are same hence Gurus also become the creator. Extending the same argument and the logic that Bani is Nirankaar one can say that Sri guru granth sahib ji should also be given the same status as it contains the bani of the eternal. This will also make sabad guru as the Nirankaar.

How many will be so? The theory of extension is making a hole in sikh theory that there is one eternal truth. WE cannot use the sweeping extensions to make more than one Nirankaar and that also should be the only one who has created this creation and not all those who came here ,howsoever high they may be in terms of their spritual achievements. 

This should be true for anyone who took birth and died. One who comes through the route Of womb and dies a physical death can hardly be qualified as the Creator.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Concept Of Creator/God In sikhi*



1. Sabaddrth Sri Guru Cranth Sahib. Amritsar, 1959
2. Jodh Sirigh, Bhai, Gurmafi Nimayn. Amritsar -.s.u, 1932
3. Pritam Sirigh, ed., Sikh Phalsaphe di Rup Re.khd. Amritsar, 1975
4. Sher Singh, The Philosophy of Sikhism. LAHORE, 1944
5. Kapur Singh, Parasaraprasna. Ainritsar, 1989



http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=19038#_ftnref1


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 29, 2008)

philosophersan said:


> *SORRY. THIS IS A PAY TO CHAT SITE. COMMERCIAL ADVERTISING IS FORBIDDEN IN THE FORUM.*



Please contact Admin if you wish to become a paying advertiser. Thank you.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 29, 2008)

just  a take on language...
CREATOR...........KARTAR...
Remove all Vowels.... we get  CREATOR ( CRTR )
KARTAR we get ( KRTR)
C and K have the same "k" Sound..
IS Guru nanak Ji referring to the CREATOR ( that is a English..Non-Asian origin word )...in using KARTAR...an interesting point to ponder on..

In Salok at end of Japji Sahib... there is a word  VACHEH...meaning To Vichaar..and it seems similar to English word WATCH... "to keep an eye on.....

Taken from the latest issue of Sikh Bulletin from Roseville California USA.

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 30, 2008)

Veer ji,

It is really an interesting coincidence. It shows the in depth study that you must have done. I am a novice and have to learn a lot.

Thanks for explaining 

'vacheh' 

Karmi aapo aapni
Ki nere ki dur


  cMigAweIAw buirAweIAw vwcY Drmu hdUir ] (8-11, sloku)
     krmI Awpo AwpxI ky nyVY ky dUir ] (8-12, sloku)

Regards


----------

